# Lumps/Bumps on our 1.5 yr old Vizsla



## KaraB (Dec 14, 2012)

Our Vizsla woke up this morning with bumps in his fur. There's nothing on his stomach, but his back seems to have large bumps in his hair. Some of them just seem like his fur was pushed the wrong way, but others feel like his skin could also have a bump. He doesn't seem to be acting any different and they don't seem to hurt or bother him at all. They're only appearing on his mid and lower back, nothing on his stomach, tail, legs, or face. Has anyone ever experienced anything like this before?


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

My daughters dog will do this if she has eaten something she is allergic to. Have you changed dog foods or given a new treat? Benadryl will help him with the bumps. If you haven't changed anything try changing dog food to one with simple ingredients and no grains.It may take two- four weeks to see a improvement with the new food.


----------



## KaraB (Dec 14, 2012)

Thank you so much TexasRed I have been so worried! Do you think I should give him Benadryl even if he's not scratching at it? Or should I just wait for it to go away? Is there a particular type of Benadryl or do you know how much a Vizsla can be given? He's a year and a half old and around 55 pounds. 

Thanks so much for your response! So glad to hear he's not the only one!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Oh that looks bad! 

Elza had similar smaller lumps on her back when we washed her too often with shampoo. Even though it was hypoallergenic shampoo. Now we only shower her but don't use shampoo. 

Have you washed him recently by any chance?


----------



## KaraB (Dec 14, 2012)

No, he hasn't been washed recently so I don't think that's it! I just told my husband that I'm going to go buy poor Scotia a new bed, in case it's a problem with his blankets. We did wash them yesterday so perhaps it may have something to do with that - I'm not sure whether or not we used the same detergent the last time that we washed them.


----------



## lilyloo (Jun 20, 2012)

If you get benadryl make sure to get the regular kind ..not the kind with added decongestant or other cold medication. Hope your V gets better soon!


----------



## adrino (Mar 31, 2012)

Now you're saying about the washing liquid! Elza had a terrible rash on her belly, neck and armpits for a while and wouldn't go away. So we bought a different non bio washing liquid for her stuff only. It was a secondary skin infection, I don't know how does that happen, but eventually with antibiotics and Piriton it went away. 
We don't know if she was allergic to the other washing liquid or not but she didn't have a rash ever since. 
That was around the same time we gave her bully sticks so we stopped that too and didn't give her ever since. 
It's sort of trial and error trying to figure out what we have done previously to the rash but we reduced the different types of treats and cleaners and that helped her getting better. 

Anyway they can get allergic or intolerant to anything at any time so probably you haven't even done anything different but he developed it all of a sudden.


----------



## KaraB (Dec 14, 2012)

Does anyone feel that we should be taking Scotia to the vet to get this looked at? We posted this question on Facebook and someone said that it's an allergic reaction and that he should be taken to the vet immediately. Does anyone else feel the same way or do you all think it will just go away and is not an emergency? He really doesn't seem to notice them at all and isn't acting any differently. They don't seem to itch or hurt, it seems like he doesn't even know they're there. Any advice or suggestions are greatly appreciated  We're new to this forum but will definitely be back - thank you all so much for your help, this is such a great resource!!


----------



## threefsh (Apr 25, 2011)

No vet trip is necessary unless he is having trouble breathing. Riley gets these every once in a while when she's through through something outside that causes an allergic reaction. Benadryl hasn't worked for us, just a nice warm bath to rinse off whatever is causing the reaction.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

My Mac has food allergies and got very similar bumps to these but they were over his whole body. We had to do extensive allergy tests to find out what was wrong. I would say give it a few days on the antihistamines and if he still has the bumps when they wear off then maybe the vet.


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

Miles gets these ( a little smaller) and we use Benadryl, wash him with aloe vera shampoo, and give him Vitamin E. Helps us a lot. We always wipe him down after trail walks or the beach as this seems to cause a reaction.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

My pup came up with the lumps all over his body, just like yours. As the others have said, he has had an allergic reaction to something. We think in Boris's case it was a reaction to cheese, which he had stolen from my shopping that morning. He also used to chew his feet and so I changed the floor cleaning product to a natural product called Method, and my vet advised me to wash any towels and bedding he came into contact with, using a product call Surcare. 

We will never be 100% sure what caused the bumps, but we have never had a repeat of them. Our vet gave him Piriton, which is what the vets in the UK recommend. For some reason they don't like Bendadryl over here. We have no more itchy feet and since moving to a raw diet no body scratching.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

As long as he's having no trouble breathing, I think you're fine on the vet. If the bumps don't go away in a couple of days, you might want to take him in to get checked for a skin infection. Apparently it's the hot thing to have on this forum lately, as I know Jasper is just one of multiple here that had it awhile ago. 

Dogs can break out in hives, and sometimes the bacteria already present on their skin takes advantage and they can get a little infection. Usually hives go away within a day or so, so when his were still there three days later, I figured it was an infection.

Benadryl (diphenhydramine) is dosed at 1mg per pound. I would give him 2 25mg tablets. It's pretty hard to overdose, so you could probably give him 2.5 tablets if you felt he needed it.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

That's a lot of bumps and honestly you should be going to the vet. When our boy gets bumps, are not as big and fewer than the picture posted, KaraB. 

Our boy skin will become bumpy if he eats human food with onions. One time he ate some chewing gum and a month ago ate my red eraser. I was mostly worried about the chewing gum. Some other times a few bumps appeared after he chewed on sticks in he forest. That's why he proudly sports an ecollar in the woods.

Every time I see bumps I put him back on kibble and basic supplements, leave him in the crate (no free run house dog for a while)... may take 3 to 4 days but most clear up two days later.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

In my opinion he needs to be seen. If it were Riley or Chuck we would take them.


----------



## ZDOGSMOM (Sep 15, 2012)

Ziva has experienced these numerous times..... when we lived in Florida from time to time and now that we are in Ohio it has happened a few times... I have had her to the vet and yes it's just some sort of allergic reaction to something they have come in contact with..... something they injested... like a certain plant or weed and/or some sort of bug bite... They don't bother her at all... they drive me crazy just looking at them.... but her .. nope.


----------



## ryker (Apr 14, 2012)

Just my .02 cents having dealt with this exact thing.

Ryker got these and we did not take him to the vet. They got worse, we took him, and he had to have antibiotics because they got infected. Personally, if this is a first time outbreak, I'd take him.

The vet recommended we really pay attention to how he is pet, don't pet him the wrong way as that can contribute to the bumps by the follicles getting jammed by the hair.

We started him on daily fish oil and a shampoo that is medicated about every two ish weeks (not more, or it dries him out) and that, combined with the abx, really helped. It was deep summer in Georgia at the time, and as summer resolved the bumps seemed to as well. He gets them occasionally after wrestling with another dog but nothing so bad.

I attribute it to the fish oil and him moving out of the puppy phase, plus we moved out of Georgia and now have no problems so far.

I think you should see a vet since it's the first time you've experienced these! Then, afterward when you know how to deal with it in regards to him specifically, maybe not worry about it.


----------

